# Anyone testing April 7th?



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I got 2 lovely embies put back yesterday - its only day 1 and I am desperate to know if its worked!  Its going to be a long 15 days!!  Im so excited xxxx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Jess,

I am a day in front of you and am due to test on the 6th April.

We've have got two Grade 2 embies on board, although one is bodering Grade 1, and they are x 2 cell and x 4 cell (not that that means anything to me - the Embryologist said they were good embies and that's all that matters to me).

I am also excited and don't know how/if I will last the full 2 ww before testing as I don't do waiting.... but DH is totally the opposite and it will cause murder if I do so I'llhave to do it on my own.

As you still sore after EC/ET ?

I have a few niggling pains in my stomach and down below but am not too sure whether it is in my head !

How many Eggs did you have and do you have any frosties ?

I produced 14 eggs and as we are Egg Sharing we had 7 and our recipient had 7. Of our 7 only three fertilised but on the day of ET the two, presently on board, were the best and the third was not good enough to freeze so no frosties for us.  

Where are you having your treatment ?


Best of Luck

City Chic x x x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi both
I too am testing 6th April - had FET yesterday. Woke up bleeding this morning and called the hosptial but they think it's from the procedure and not to worry - as if i won't! 

last month i had IVF and resisted the urge to test until day 13 so i think i'll be okay, but would prefer of course to know right now if it's worked! 

good luck to you both

nichola.x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hiya

im so glad i have you 2 to keep me company.

nichola - you must have got a fright.  i did not realise yo could do fet so quickly.  How does the fet work do you have to do any meds beforehand??

CityChick - I really admire people who do egg share - what an amazing gift.  I have a 4cell emby and a 5cell emby back in at the moment and 4 x 4cell in the freezer.  I only got 1 emby last time so we were so chuffed to get 2 6 good ones this time.  We got 8 eggs altogether and 6 fertalised.  Yeah I am still sore after ec - i lost a lot of blood apparently while i was sedated and all my folles grew on the right side so I am still feeling the effects.  How are you feeling?

have you both started 2ww diaries??  I cant wait for 2 weeks today unti we find out.  On my last attemot i tested 2 days early and regreted in so going to try my hardest to hold out this time unless i get ,ega obvious og signs!!

Jxx


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There,

I am testing on 6th April too.. I had FET with 2 embryos being put back today   One was a super duper 8 cell that had started compacting (the embryologist was very excited) the other was a 4 cell not so good one. So now its just the wating game.  My last 2ww felt like it was going to last forever. Fortunately this time I am away for 5 days next week so it will take my mind of things.

Wishing everyone the best of luck..

Lisa


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all
hope everyone is doing ok. 
i've bled again - more like a brown/pink mucus (tmi). Could this be implantation? obviously didn't have this last time so no idea. I trust my dr though so am trying to be positive and tell myself it was just from yesterday's procedure. 
J - i was lucky to have FET so quickly. My BFN was on 24th feb and AF arrived 28th. As i had review on 2nd march and was still on AF they started my drugs that day - was on estrogen only so very easy. My lining did not grow quuickly though so we went onto lots of estrogen and also aspirin - once at 6.9mm i started gestone injections and we did the FET 2 days later. I think i'd do that again if this fails as it helped me focus and not mope around for too long. Lets be positive though - this will work!
lisa - so jealous that you have 14 days to wait - for some reason I had 15 days both with the IVF and FET - wierd huh!
anyone having any symptoms as yet? or any offers on what my bleeding is?
nichola.x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Jess and City Chic ~ welcome to the 2ww 

I've added you both to the 2ww list and you're very welcome to join all the others chatting there too, there's a few testing around the same time....here's the link for you: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,51794.msg679495.html#msg679495

Hi Nichola and Lisa ~ hope you are both doing ok 

Take care, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ritz -  I hope it is implantation hun!!!  Got eveything crossed for you xx

Thanks for the link Lizzy - the board is so big I find it hard to find my way round - am blonde lol xxx


----------



## Mamoftheboys (Mar 4, 2005)

Iya Ladies,

Nichola so sorry to read about your bleed and have my fingers crossed that it's implantation.

I am feeling very positive about this cycle and am treating each day as though I am pregnant and that it the way it is going to be until somebody/thing tells me different.... +++positive+++ +++positive+++ all the way, which is not normally like me I don't usually give my feelings away but with this i feel quite sure.

How do you feel ?  
Any positive vibes or negative niggles ?

Glad we have each other to drive mad, other than just doing it in silence.

Does anyone have any tips on what to eat/drink or do/not do.

Also, can someone answer my question on embies and their cells.... I understand about the grades but what cells are best to have and what is the best embie anyone could have replaced ?

Good luck & positive vibes to all.

City Chic x x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi City Chic

Wow I love your atitude chick!! DH told me i was getting carried away with myself today but I am like you and just enjoying knowing they are in there.

I have just been making sure i drink pleanty of water and eat healthy - having llots of veggie soup!!  Ohh and brazil nuts which i her are good for implantation but they are gross!!!  I think with the embies it all depends what day they are replced etc - if its day 2 then i hear anything between 2-4cell is good.  I have a 4cell and a 5cell on board (or Bill and Ben as we now call them)  -  was told this is excellent for day 2 transfer - try not to worry and just carry on enjoying being a lady in waiting.

Nichola - Any more blood hun?? Hope you are ok

Jxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i haven't bled since friday evening - so it was just the two bleeds in the end. it's enough to have convinced me this hasn't wokred and to be honest i'm not holding out much hope. I think it's also because last month i was so positive and got BFN and was devastated, maybe i'm trying to protect myself by saying it's not going to work anyway. Starting to plan next cycle already - 3 frosties left.

sorry this sound so negative, i'm okay really, eating, sleeping, back to work today, i guess i'm just trying to get through the next 10 days. i'm stilll doing all my meds and the pineapple juice though just in case......

hope everyone else is doing okay, nichola.x


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi,

I'm testing on April 7th (although I may be on a business trip that day so may have to wait until the 8th!!!) I had two grade I Day 2 embryos transferred on Saturday(25th).  I've had a funny feeling around my left ovary since EC.  Couldn't poop for two days.  They've given me up-the-backside progesterone...no sore boobs yet like when I did the intramuscular progesterone. What about you


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ritz I hope you are ok hun xxx

Terry  My Ec was a week ago today and I still havet twinges.  they were so bad on saturday i went in for a scan - the hosp gave me solpadol to take and they really helped.  Poor you having to wait an extra day to test!! I would be naughty and do it early i am so impatient me!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i'm doing fine - back to work today so my mind is occupied and i already feel better. maybe this isn't over already.
somehow i've got a huge bruise on my leg from the gestone - not sure how as mostly they're fine - bit sore though.
hope all is well with everyone
nichola.x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

ohh i admire you working - I would be a basket case if I tried to work at the mo - my doc signed me off for 3 weeks - I bet your 2ww goes much quicker than mine though lol xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all
well i went to work today and got upset when i had to draw up some drugs - in the last few weeks i've started to struggle with needles (never ever an issue before), i started to cry in the drug room and the nurse in charge sent me home. how embarasing! all i could blame it on was pmt! which made me feel ever worse and i cried all the way home. 
spend most of the day in tears for one reason or another - doesn't it all really come back to the fact that i want to be pregnant, think that i'm not, and i'm using pineapple juice, estrogen, folic acid and gestone injections every day just in case! crazy!

hope everyone is doing okay!!!!!  nichola.x


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Do you mind if I join in?

I am day 6 of 2ww had et on Fri 25mar 2xgrade 2 4cell put back and test on 7th April.too.. This 2ww is driving me mad  this is our 3rd and last attempt and hoping and praying that we get our bfp.

I am worried though today my (.)(.) are not as tender today and have been getting af style aches yesterday and so far today is anyone else experiencing this I am normal ? ..

Good luck to everyone and hope we al get our wish  

Ange xxxx


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hellloooooo, 

can I join in too?

I am due to test on the 8th April, 3rd round of Clomid, I have been experiencing sore nipples since ovulation which is unusal, and lots of cramps, ordered my pg tests and they came today couldn't resist doing one or two even though I knew it was too early, the what if there was a line...got me. why do I do this to myself, had 2 losses in the last 8 months one without Clomid and one with, but never had sore nips, hoping its a good sign for the week ahead. Will look out for your updates, good luck to all you girlies!!!  

Max
x x x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Good Luck everyone - I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Is anyone tempted to be naughty and test early?? My clinic says 16 days but i am temted to test on day 14 post transfer - what do you think??


----------



## druzy (Jan 25, 2006)

I'm testing April 6th, et on 24th March.

I've put another post on because apart from sore boobs which I got with two previously failed IUIs and put down to the pregnyl and which wears off I have NO SYMPTOMS AT ALL.  No AF pains (AF pains seem to be a good sign judging from messages on this site and also friends who had naturally pregnancies can by implantation), no dizziness, no spotting, no nausea, no itchy nipples, no stabbing ovaries, no spinning in my chair sensations (quite glad about that one), no metallic taste, no feelings of protectiveness towards my stomach, no bloating, no wind.  Plenty of weeping and feeling hopeless however.  It just seems suspicious to have no symptoms at all.

Anyone else have nothing much to report?

Druzy xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I have sore boobs but that started the day of starting the pessaries so not looking into that.  Its horrible all this waiting and being desperate for any sign that things may be going well.  I cant handle another week of this!!!!! Aghhhhhhhhhh - ohh feel better for that xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

How is everyone doing?  Hope u are all having a nice weekend xxxxxxxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi, mind if I join in?
I'm also on the dreaded 2ww. This is my 3rd attempt at icsi and i'm due to have my test on the 9th of April. I got 1x3 cell and 1x4 cell put back on the 25th of march. I've had period pain-like ache every day since ET,sore boobs and some sharp pains as well.Today, however, I've had no period pains whatsoever but I've felt nauseaus and a few sharp pains in my tummy.I hope it doesn't mean the embies are fleeing the nest! One minute I feel positive that it'll work this time, the next I'm in deepest despair. "only" 8 more days to go until testing.Fingers crossed for all of us!!!


----------



## peachesc (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi all
I'm testing on 8th April and am going mad with the wait. I had two embies implanted on 25.3.06 - a 2 & 4 . I have experienced nausea, slight dizziness, cramps underneath, AF type of feeling, constipation, swollen tum, wind, swollen breasts, stabbing pain in ovary area, indigestion and very very tearful.  most of the symptoms i put down to pessaries and am trying not to think im pregnant but cant help thinking my stomache is feeling different.
i am attempting to take a detached approach to this IV attempt (2nd time round and last nhs attempt) in order to protect myself from the massive disappointment last time but i am still obviously wishing for best outcome.  good luck girls its comforting to know its not just me who feels they are going mad.


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the 2ww is what Bridget Jones would call mind****witage.  It plays on you. At times, I'm convinced that I have no symptoms except the odd twinge in my ovary that lasts a few nanoseconds...but this is consistent with AF too and it started before EC. Hmm.  But some weird things have happened in Week 1: I felt a spinning, gravity-freeness for a minute (ok, probably just a few seconds) at work for a moment.  I've had similarly short moments of feeling sick, I've had weird BM timing (tmi...), and , well, not much else.  I don't feel anything in particular mostof the time.  Last time (BFN) I had sore, big boobs.  If I had to put money on it, I would have put money on last time.  So who knows.  

I vascillate between wanting to let myself dream of the future that can be and cementing my feet to the ground and preventing myself from doing anything that will increase the pain if the statistically probable happens...


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sounds like we are all going through much the same girls. It is sheer torture eh!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi all - especially to all you new folks
sorry i haven't posted for a little while. IF starting to take over my life and needed to step back....

i'm now convinced it's not worked - day 10 and AF pains have continued since ET day, only symptom to speak of is nausea (but on gestone and had that last time too so that's useless as a sign). On the other hand i hope it's worked - if desire was anything to go on then we'd all have BFP's!

Lee and I are off to the USA on april 15th so at least we have something to look forward to - but it means we'll miss a cycle before doing our next FET. Going straight into this FET from the IVF in feb really helped me focus and not feel too sorry for myself! I guess i'll just have to decide if it is a BFN to simply get on with it and look towards the next try. 

Sorry for all the negativity - i think deep down that i'm just trying to protect my heart from the devastation that we felt last time - we so thought it would work for us as our only problem is blocked tubes - we figured once the embryos were in my uterus all would be fine - and it hit us hard that it didn't work.

so that's me for now - test date is thursday and no temptation to test early - no news is good news! 

Hope everyone is getting on okay, nichola.x


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I did an HPT yesterday morning (Day 10) and it was negative. Last night, I started thinking about it and went into a downward spiral of the blues.  I shouldn't have done the test early. It's not conclusive and has just resulted in me feeling depressed for the next 6 days...


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

today! Couldn't believe it after my BFN on SUnday morning.  I know how precarious a situation I am in and that after beating the odds to get pregnant, I now have to beat the odds to get to the 3 month mark...wish me luck...


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

OMG TERRY!!!
Congratulations on your BFP and good luck to you. I'm so nervous for my upcoming test on Sunday especially since it feels like AF is on it's way any minute.How did you feel the last couple of days before your positive test? Any aches and cramps at all? Once again, good luck!!!
                            love/Ophelia


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my word Terry - i can't believe you tested postive on day 10!!! congrats!

i feel the urge to dash off and pee - but lee won't let me till thursday (day 14)....I had slight bleed again yesterday but hardly anything - no clue what my body is doing - just want this to be over - but at the same time don't really want the 'i may be pg' to end!

hope everyone else is doing okay!, nichola.x


----------



## pepper (Jul 13, 2005)

Terry,
Congratulations on your   you must be over the moon..lets hope this is the start of many bfp's for us girlies testing this week..   Love ..Ange xx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Don't mean to be a downer...but despite the bfp (x2) this morning, I feel AF cramps and have some brown discharge.  I may be miscarrying, dammit.  If I hadn't tested today and had waited until Saturday, I might just have had a bfn and never had my hopes up...
Will keep you all posted. Going in for a beta blood test tomorrow.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Terry I hope everything is ok - let us know how you get on - will be thinking of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Terry

just to say i'm thinking of you.....hope the test goes okay,

nichola.x


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I still have bfp on the pee stick but went for bloods today. Nurse wasn't too concerned about brown discharge or even light bleeding (assuming it doesn't go on for days...) So I don't know where I am.  Hope others of you are doing better!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I was bad and tested 3 days early too -        I am stunned!!!!!!!

Who is all still to test??  I am so excied for everyone.

terry hun - that sounds like good news to me sweety xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

I was a good girl and waited.....

tested today day 14 - big beautiful positive!!!!!!

hopefully there will be a run of positives now and lots of christmas babies!!!

nichola.x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!

Jess- I congratulated you on the "Ladies in waiting,2ww" thread but I'll say it again!! 
Nichola- Congratulations to you too on your BFP!!
And to both of you for testing early: I wish I had the guts!! It's just that if I got a negative I would still have to take another test on the actual test day but feeling really down while waiting. It's only 3 more days to go, testing on the 9th, so I'll just have to hang in there a while longer.

Terry- Hope all's well with you and that everything's going fine with your blood test.

Ange- when are you testing this week?

                      Love/Ophelia


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I go in for my second beta tomorrow.  I've had such bad cramps and bleeding that I'm sure it was AF. I know it's over but will do the beta to make sure I don't have an ectopic. On to the next round!


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Omg-loads of lovely  .   to Nicola, Terry and Jess. You must be    . I hope all goes for all of you.  Mel***


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Sad to say I miscarried today x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Jess I don't know what to say babe as it doesn't make it any easier.

All I can say is I'm so very sorry on your precious loss.

Thinking of you  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

I was a   but I have subsequently miscarried. Know how you feel if you're in the same boat...


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Terry and Jess

so sorry to hear your news....

good luck to all you still to test!

nichola.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girls!

I got a BFP today but with a low HCG level of 48.I'm even more nervous now that I'm gonna start to bleed and it will be all over.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

well done ophelia

i read that anything from 17-117 was normal at this stage so hopefully it will all work out for you!

Try to stay positive....are you on any gestone/cyclogest? 

hoping things go well

nichola.x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Terry and Jess    to you both. Nothing else that i can say will take away the pain but please know i am thinking of you both(and your dh/dp).Love Mel***


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Girls!

No, I'm not on cyclogest anymore.Took my last one yesterday. Should I still be on them though?
              
                                              Ophelia


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ophelia

all clinics seem to do it differently....i have to stay on the gestone for another 7 weeks simply to keep my uterus nice and spongy for baby(s), i had thought that progesterone was meant to support the pregnancy. i don't know the criteria however for who gets to have this medication - maybe it's only if needed?

did your clinic give any explanation? 

i would like to switch to cyclogest as i'm very bruised now from gestone injections but not sure if i can.....

hope you are feeling more positive tonight...hang in there,

hope everyone else is doing okay, nichola.x


----------

